# Topics > Operating systems > Operating systems for robotics >  aiWARE, operating system for artificial intelligence, Veritone Inc., Costa Mesa, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Veritone Inc.

Home page - veritone.com/aiware

----------


## Airicist

Inside Veritone

Jul 10, 2019




> Get a glimpse of what it's like to work for a leading provider of AI technology.
> 
> If you are innovative, passionate and want to be part of a team that is intent on transforming the world with artificial intelligence to better humanity, then we invite you to help us make it happen.
> 
> Join our team of passionate, hard working, good people that are changing the world with AI. 
> 
> Our work culture has a sense of team that is hard to rival anywhere!

----------


## Airicist

Veritone: making AI work for you

Sep 11, 2019




> There are infinite ways to fold a single piece of paper. It takes creativity and expertise to create the shape you are looking for. In the same way, Veritone leverages aiWARE—as adaptable and evolutionary as origami paper—to create AI-powered solutions to real-world problems.
> 
> Veritone is a leading provider of artificial intelligence technology and solutions. The company’s proprietary operating system, aiWARE™, orchestrates an expanding ecosystem of machine learning models to transform audio, video and other data sources into actionable intelligence. Its open architecture enables customers in the media and entertainment, legal and compliance, and government sectors to easily deploy applications that leverage the power of AI to dramatically improve operational efficiency and effectiveness.

----------


## Airicist

"Veritone Announces Energy AI Integration with NVIDIA’s EGX AI Platform"
Integration to boost electrical grid performance and resiliency with up to 100x faster grid learning

February 23, 2021

----------

